# HM Customs & Revenue



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought that, following more research, I would share with the Forum some information that applies to my own personal circumstances and this appears to be the reason that I am advised differently by the UK to the information I have been reading about staying in another EU country.

I am personally following this criteria which explains all the circumstances being different in my personal situation than the information I'm receiving about obtaining a residency permit in Portugal:

HM Revenue & Customs: Voluntary National Insurance contributions if you live abroad

The information about driving licences, residency permits etc., due to my residency status to date as not ordinarily resident in the UK, has simply been confusing the matter again out of a misunderstanding of my residency status that I have been looking at advice to try to resolve.

Again, I don't need to receive any replies unless you wish to share similar experiences.

There must however, be others out there who have been as confused as I am so I hope that sharing some information will provide some assistance.

Individuals considering this option would be well advised to check for themselves what category they fall into by conducting their own research and of course receiving confirmation by contacting the department if they are considering continuing their NI contribution and qualify to do this.

My qualification for this was that, prior to leaving the UK, I was registered as self employed. I also return to work on a regular basis to the UK and do not need to look for work abroad.

Again, misunderstanding can occur and the information provided is not in any way meant to be misleading as individuals are best to check for themselves with the relevant department(s).


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Really wish you wouldn't share this information *as you are still trying to make any research fit what you want to do* and ignoring all the basics and as you state you are Not an Ordinary UK Resident just as an example you are not entitled to free NHS treatment unless physically working in UK or to use a UK issued EHIC card for same treatment and costs as a Portuguese Citizen whilst here.

If you are entitled you can only top up NI contributions for up to six years and any employment you do have in UK would be subject to NI anyway


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

*Posting information*

Hi Canoeman

Thank you for the advice that I am trying to research yes and not sharing it until I know the full information.

I am looking into the healthcare about this which I haven't researched - so you're suggesting that I fully research the situation and then post the research in it's entirety that covers healthcare and the full works which would probably be more useful than sharing bits and pieces?

That's great advice Canoeman - although I have got an E106 for anywhere that I stay for a period of time but things are changing.

Ok - I'll do the full research first then post the information in one big chunk.

Would that be better than in bits and pieces which is what I think you are suggesting.

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No not really your question/s have been answered many times on here try a search

*UK Healthcare is extremely simple to qualify for it or to legally use a UK issued EHIC card you MUST be a UK Resident to qualify as a UK Resident you must live in the UK 6 months of the year*

E106 is no good to you if you don't register as a Resident of the EU country you're in and don't register it with that countries Social Services 

See another closed thread coming


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Canoeman

I can see another closed thread coming too.

I can assure you that I'm not trying to fit the regs to suit me - I'm trying to find out the regs so that alterations can be made if necessary to suit the countries concerned although believe me, it's very very difficult to do due to this conflicting information.

However, thanks to Canoeman I am being led on the right path from extremely helpful comments which can lead me into fitting into the right boxes with the right directed information.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

IT REALLY IS NOT DIFFICULT! it's your interpretation
This site gives you your basic rights as a EU Citizen Your Europe - Citizens - EUROPA

Portugal fully complies with the information, rules and regulations

You confuse yourself and others by referring to "research" that only has meaning to *very few* who might have dual residency or might be able to top up NI and from imformation you've posted doesn't apply to you either


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MAIDENTALES Please do NOT post information that you are not 100% sure is up to date and factual or just pertains to your own personal circumstances.

In future such posts may be remove and an infraction given.


----------



## Stormawayisland (Jan 24, 2014)

As you are resident in PT, as you have told Financas you are when you claimed exemption from IMI, I would suggest that any advice you seek is from the relevant PT authorities.


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Stormaway

I agree with you also although my partner's situation is separate and confusing the matter completely in the middle of it all as he's retired receiving a UK pension and I'm not and there's likely to be different residencies involved and how the PT authorities sort that out is going to be a completely different story!

What I have concluded is that and please don't anyone follow this as to being anything but my own personal situation:

1. I am not a Portuguese national and therefore do not have dual nationality although I fall within the boundaries of the dual taxation treaty to date - that may change!

2. I have been resident in the UK due to my going back to work etc. and the period of times I've spent in the UK and that has allowed me to stay in different countries for longer period - but this may change.

3. I can pay NI payments in the UK as I continue to return to work (whereby I have to advise the relevant UK departments) but that DOES NOT necessarily qualify me for an EHIC card. (Looking at private health insurance to solve the difficulties and confusion).

3. I have been mis-advised by my Portuguese lawyer in line with the confusion over residency whom like most have assumed that I am going for a residency permit in Portugal, whereas in fact the UK paperwork has indicated that my residency is in the UK at the moment, which needs to be clarified for the future.

5. That I may be able to continue to pay NI contributions in the UK and still become resident in Portugal but if I start work in Portugal that my NI contributions change to Portugal.

4. I need to get to see an accountant pronto for advice in Portugal rather than in the UK.

5. I need to sort out with the Financas the situation which I can do through the advice of the accountant.

6. That travelling doesn't necessarily assist in trying to sort out these situations.

7. The only thing I'm guilty of is receiving confusion information both from the UK and Portugal and missing completely the dual taxation agreement between Portugal and the UK.

8. I won't post again such information which could be confusing and misleading but in no way is it mean to be only to show that the situation still is not clear by either Portugal or the UK.

9. The internet becoming stable but more rain expected so I expect I'm going to be researching on and off depending on connectivity.

Lots to do and sort out and thanks again without meaning to be misleading to anyone.

Hopefully within a short while it will all be clear as to what the authorities decide upon once information has been sougt.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I, for one, wish you'd carry on posting as it makes it quite interesting and in reality your circumstances are not very confusing just the explanations are not concice where as some of the "advice" makes it much more difficult to undrstand by supplying answers which do not apply to your questions.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree with you also although my partner's situation is separate and confusing the matter completely in the middle of it all as he's retired receiving a UK pension and I'm not and there's likely to be different residencies involved and how the PT authorities sort that out is going to be a completely different story!
_The really crazy thing about all this is that your Partner can and should register legally here, as a UK State Pensioner he is entitled to also register you and your son as dependent relatives, register all of with the Portuguese Social, Health Service and for all of you to receive UK issued EHIC cards for use in all EU countries and UK but not Portugal which solves most of the currently wrong and illegal ways you are using system_


2. I have been resident in the UK due to my going back to work etc. and the period of times I've spent in the UK and that has allowed me to stay in different countries for longer period - but this may change.
_You are only a Resident in the UK if you are there for 6+ months per year, Tax Residency is a totally separate issue_

3. I can pay NI payments in the UK as I continue to return to work (whereby I have to advise the relevant UK departments) but that DOES NOT necessarily qualify me for an EHIC card. (Looking at private health insurance to solve the difficulties and confusion).
_NI Questionable, UK NHS only if you return to work not if it's a visit. UK EHIC in any definitely not _

5. That I may be able to continue to pay NI contributions in the UK and still become resident in Portugal but if I start work in Portugal that my NI contributions change to Portugal.
_No you can work in UK and pay tax & NI you might be able to contribute to missed payments, you can work in Portugal & pay tax & Social Security one doesn't stop the other_

6. That travelling doesn't necessarily assist in trying to sort out these situations.
_Travelling makes no difference it's complying with the Laws of the country your in that matters_


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MAIDENTALES

Please take professional advice on your specific situation regarding your residency & tax issues. 
We are not professionals here. 

Should you post any more threads on this subject they will be deleted.


----------

